# Who uses a Private Meteorological Service?



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I just wanted to know if any one uses a private meteorological service? I been looking in to them for a few years now, and just wanted to see what every one thinks.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I get enough information using the tv, radio, internet and the DTN. Don't feel the need to pay for another opinion on a forecast.....but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

You guys use DTN service?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Clapper&Company;813836 said:


> You guys use DTN service?


I love DTN.

Used it back when it was satellite based, stopped for a few years, now back on it via PC.

It has a distance tool on the radar that you can use to estimate start and stop times for precip.

That feature alone makes it worth every penny. Just wish it could figure out time estimates instead of having to figure it out myself.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Clapper&Company;813836 said:


> You guys use DTN service?


Yesiree bob!

Have had it for quite a while.

Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;813839 said:


> I love DTN.
> 
> Used it back when it was satellite based, stopped for a few years, now back on it via PC.
> 
> ...


Is it any easier than just looking at the radar and timing the speed and measuring the distance on say weather.com? That is what I usually do and it works okay for predicting timeframe. MI is kinda iffy though, sometimes it will be snowing like hell on the radar but nothing is actually happening in the entire county.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

terrapro;813862 said:


> Is it any easier than just looking at the radar and timing the speed and measuring the distance on say weather.com? That is what I usually do and it works okay for predicting timeframe. *MI is kinda iffy though, sometimes it will be snowing like hell on the radar but nothing is actually happening in the entire county.*


That's because they crank the sensitivity way up, better for ratings. Seriously.

I've pulled the local NWS radar up, local news and DTN and DTN is far more accurate for actual precipitation. There is also a feature that gives you local weather conditions, so you can check what is actually happening compared to radar. Learned that trick a long time ago. Still get some virgo\vergo\whatever, but much less.

As for the range tool, I think it is, because you can pick any spot on the radar with a mouse click, go to the leading edge of the precip, get the mileage and then work your way backwards from there. I usually start at the leading edge and go back to the first frame to get how fast it is moving. I can get it within a half hour, most of the time.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What is DTN?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;813872 said:


> What is DTN?


I'd like to say "Dumb Toothless Mainer" but that doesn't work.

http://www.dtn.com/

http://www.dtnmeteorlogix.com/

Is this professional enough? No mention of beer in this post. Well, until just now.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;814107 said:


> I'd like to say "Dumb Toothless Mainer" but that doesn't work.
> 
> http://www.dtn.com/
> 
> ...


Hey Mark whats the difference in the two?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;814107 said:


> I'd like to say "Dumb Toothless Mainer" but that doesn't work.
> 
> http://www.dtn.com/
> 
> ...


Dom't try to imsult ne like that. Maine starts with am "M", mot "N". Who looks like a dunny mow?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

2COR517;813872 said:


> What is DTN?


Sorry....I ain't biting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;814133 said:


> Dom't try to imsult ne like that. Maine starts with am "M", mot "N". Who looks like a dunny mow?


LMAO, very good.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;814609 said:


> LMAO, very good.


Use your best Elvis voice here - "Thank you, Thank you very much"


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

So what does a service like this cost??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rb8484;814737 said:


> So what does a service like this cost??


12 pack a month.


----------

